# Live edge fireplace mantel



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello fellow woodworkers. I want to build a live edge fireplace mantel out of some 3" pine I have. Here lies the problem, I want to put it behind my free standing gas stove which is going to be in a corner, and do the mantel at 45 degrees in the corner. Any suggestions on getting the corners to come together at a 45 and still have the flow of the live edge? This will be an inside mitre.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Cut it very carefully!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Imagine cutting a V at 45° angles with the widest part of the V being on the live edge. Once you cut out that V, the two pieces should come together nicely. They may not be perfect depending on how irregular the live edge is.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

If it is an inside miter then the only deviation in the live edge will be the kerf, assuming I read the description right. The mantle is in the corner and the mitered edges are going along each wall. If it is the other way then you will have to make the cut and then treat it like you would dental molding: keep trimming the edge until you get a nice match. I doubt it will be perfect.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I flipped the miter in my mind. Sorry. Disregard.


----------

